# Missy's Starter setup



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Right I think I'm there.... For now. Huge thanks to @coffeechap and @MrShades for sending me lovely things, and to everyone else for your advice and guidance.

Please don't let me buy anything else! Well unless it's a great deal...

Oh and I hate you all. I can now longer tolerate naff coffee, either in shops or that I make myself! I've been Ruined forever!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep that photo, when you upgrade again in the next 12 months and you run out of room on your bench you will look back and smile to yourself!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Too late on the"when I've run out of space. That is almost half our useable space. We have a tiny (but messy) kitchen that's open plan to our living room.


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

Ahhh great, glad to see you are sorted and enjoying quality wake up juice!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That was the exact starter combo that I had in mind when I joined this forum after a fair amount of reading. Ended up starting with an Expobar Leva DB and a Ceado e37 (since upgraded to an Eureka Mythos).

Slippery slope and all that, lol!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I had planned on classic but no or very cheap grinder...

I have always liked the look of the fracinos... But there's no way I could afford one.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Missy said:


> I had planned on classic but no or very cheap grinder...
> 
> I have always liked the look of the fracinos... But there's no way I could afford one.


You did it the right way - a Classic is a good machine, but by getting a better grinder rather than just spending loose change on something rubbish you'll be getting significantly better coffee out of it.

Looks great all set up - well done on getting the budget, the kitchen space and the time to do this.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Missy said:


> Too late on the"when I've run out of space. That is almost half our useable space. We have a tiny (but messy) kitchen that's open plan to our living room.


I have an equally tiny kitchen, and started off with a Classic and MC2. Now I've lost half the usable space to some kit I never dreamed I'd buy. It's a slippery slope!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

What's all that black stuff that your kit is sat on ? ..... I vaguely remember having that when I started out, but along time since I have seen it

congrats .... What's next ? Scales, more grinders, lathe ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

h1udd said:


> What's all that black stuff that your kit is sat on ? ..... I vaguely remember having that when I started out, but along time since I have seen it
> 
> congrats .... What's next ? Scales, more grinders, lathe ?


Scales... There's a set on there, I foolishly got a set up to 200g so there are more on the way....

Grinder... Of course something significantly bigger...

Lathe... I've got a scrollsaw in the loft if that's close enough.

As for the black stuff, it's a new one on me too. I've had a massive tidy to stop it looking quite so space consuming!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

You bought this in under a month of being on here !

Well done for getting such a well respected combo.

Oh, and I hate you too,,for having the headroom for the grinder


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Under a fortnight I believe. The only bonus of our tiny house is high ceilings and hubby is a freak so all the cupboards are high, I have to use silicone tongs to get things off the top though....


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks great. As long as you are as bad at latte art as me we will all get along fine......


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

AMCD300 said:


> Looks great. As long as you are as bad at latte art as me we will all get along fine......


I'm doubtless worse.... Oh well. There's always the cups/jugs/atmospheric conditions to blame


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Missy said:


> I'm doubtless worse.... Oh well. There's always the cups/jugs/atmospheric conditions to blame


Or just blame the milk like me, lol!

P.S. Still posting at 3am, what coffee are you drinking?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> Or just blame the milk like me, lol!
> 
> P.S. Still posting at 3am, what coffee are you drinking?


Lol. I wish it was coffee induced. Baby.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Baby.


Small person or term of endearment?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> Small person or term of endearment?


Yep.

At least last night didn't feature toddler puke on my head.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, one of the littles joys of life!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Missy said:


> Yep.
> 
> At least last night didn't feature toddler puke on my head.


Somebody told me the other day that you know you're a parent when you will willingly (and I'll add sometimes actively try to) catch sick in your hands. I agree with that, but I'm happy to have so far avoided catching it on my head!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> Somebody told me the other day that you know you're a parent when you will willingly (and I'll add sometimes actively try to) catch sick in your hands. I agree with that, but I'm happy to have so far avoided catching it on my head!


I was half asleep and by the time I twigged what was happening it was too late!


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

That looks a very nice set up


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice setup. I myself started with a Classic, great machine.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Missy said:


> I was half asleep and by the time I twigged what was happening it was too late!


Reminds me of this rather wonderful facebook album I saw earlier today




__ https://www.facebook.com/ohbabynz/posts/10154125229334602


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice set up, that grinder fits in the space, may consider that for myself!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

espressobhoy said:


> Nice set up, that grinder fits in the space, may consider that for myself!


Yes it's not that huge without a hopper. We do have fairly high units though.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

@espressobhoy you can take my super jolly to do a side by side test with the mignon if you fancy? You know where we live


----------



## espressobhoy (Apr 4, 2016)

Haha, I'm very happy with the Mignon thanks Kate! Catch up soon


----------

